

Ask HN: where to share hacks? - diN0bot

for the past half year i keep submitting small code projects, aka hacks, only to get zero points or comments. sometimes they are solve a niche problem, sometimes they seem at least topical to interests here. i'm passionate, at least temporarily, about all of them and i'd love to get more feedback.&#60;p&#62;my favorite part of hn are seeing and discussing other peoples small hacks, too (almost more so than actual startups).&#60;p&#62;one of my housemates also creates small python hacks every now and then to help with his mechanical engineering robot work. i love the idea of non, or rather still-learning, developers sharing and encouraging software hackery sideprojects.&#60;p&#62;maybe this community exists in larger parts elsewhere. any recommendations?&#60;p&#62;thanks hn!! i still love the spirit of this place!! i fully expect someone here to have already created this site ;-)
======
sophacles
Create a site called hackoverflow.com base it on stackoverflow.com. Im sure
you don't need more prompting.

It shouldn't take more than a long weekend... _ducks_ :)

------
yannis
Get a blog? It would take some time to get an audience but if you persevere
you will get lots of comments from likely minded individuals.

~~~
diN0bot
blogs seem a little one-sided to me. i guess this is the old-skool method:
everyone creates their own blogs and gets feeds from everyone else.

the main problem, as you mention, is finding the people to connect with. i'm
not really into blogs or community creation. i really love coding and laughing
at the hacks of my housemates. a slightly wider community would be sweeeeet.
(i've tried to create cambridge meetups--social underground programming!!!!!--
but other than a few miters folks it didn't really take off)

~~~
bhousel
A blog would offer a few other advantages:

1\. If anyone is ever looking for something similar to your side projects /
hacks, it would likely turn up on a Google search and direct it to your blog.
I don't think search engines give as much priority to social news sites.

2\. If you do end up meeting people who are into what you're doing, they can
subscribe to your blog via RSS. It's much easier to follow someone that way
than to wait for a posting of theirs to pop up on a site like HN.

------
diN0bot
right now i'm trying <http://github.com> as a source of finding new projects
and interacting with the community.

~~~
diN0bot
hmm... it's easy to view the huge popular projects and the created 2 hours ago
projects.

i'm looking for the goofy, short but completed projects in between. plus, it
would help if the search results showed more of a description and possibly
even some ratings or comments.

------
diN0bot
ps - i'm not sure why there are <p> in my post. i put two line breaks between
paragraphs.

